# Bacon Shortage



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Nation's bacon reserves hit 50-year low as prices rise.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...eserves-hit-50-year-low-prices-rise/97327794/ :surrender:


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Thread title has nothing to do with subforum or the thread contents.


:dunno:

If you want to blame it on Trump....Ill move it to politics.


Jim


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

phideaux said:


> Thread title has nothing to do with subforum or the thread contents.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


Made me read it! 
Save​


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

phideaux said:


> Thread title has nothing to do with subforum or the thread contents.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> Jim


I changed the title to reflect the content.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Dear God! Bacon shortage?! The S has finally HTF!


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

We can all get pigs now.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

UncleJoe said:


> I changed the title to reflect the content.


Thanks Joe...

I just couldn't pull myself together , knowing bacon was getting scarce..

Jim


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

At least it's not Bush's fault. Now we can blame Trump.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I ate it all in celebration. Burp.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I actually meant it as a joke with no insult whatsoever to Mr. Trump but now this comes up on the news-Don't Worry, America. We're Not Running Out of Bacon, Industry Experts Say-
https://www.yahoo.com/news/don-t-worry-america-not-175246638.html
And I was getting ready to buy 100 pounds of the pork gold, oh well....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for the update! I do admit the pig candy reserves getting low had me a mite concerned. How does the saying go?... Man does not live by bread alone. He needs it toasted with bacon and an egg on it.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't understand why we would be short bacon. Pork is at a great price right now, as it usually is in colder weather. I bought 3 large pork loins last week at Krogers for 99 cents a lb. Today at our Albertsons store I bought a large bone in butt ham for 1.29 a lb. So a bacon shortage really doesn't make much sense. There's plenty of other pig parts available and at a great price.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

AmishHeart said:


> We can all get pigs now.


We have pigs, but no time to butcher them.

When one is off the other two are working.
Ever seen one man scrape a hot hog, not dog-HOG.
If you do not understand ask your father, if he dose not know, ask a mountain man.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> I don't understand why we would be short bacon. Pork is at a great price right now, as it usually is in colder weather. I bought 3 large pork loins last week at Krogers for 99 cents a lb. Today at our Albertsons store I bought a large bone in butt ham for 1.29 a lb. So a bacon shortage really doesn't make much sense. There's plenty of other pig parts available and at a great price.


Pigs have 2 shoulders, 2 hams, lots of ribs but only 1 belly.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Pigs have 2 shoulders, 2 hams, lots of ribs but only 1 belly.


True!
Only one bacon, but thinly sliced ham warmed up in a pan is a close second.
Better than those healthy bacon, which is like alcohol free beer, just bad tasting water! If you can not eat bacon then stop, no reason to eat the fake stuff.
That like a bean burger.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Well if there's no a pig meat shortage, who's taking all of the pig bellies? I heard that the Norwegians are huge bacon eaters. And we know the Canadians are. Maybe they are hoarding.
Crabapple, you need to find one of these traveling pig butcher helpers. You could pay them in pig parts.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Well if there's no a pig meat shortage, who's taking all of the pig bellies? I heard that the Norwegians are huge bacon eaters. And we know the Canadians are. Maybe they are hoarding.
> Crabapple, you need to find one of these traveling pig butcher helpers. You could pay them in pig parts.


Don't check my freezer. No bacon in there. It's mis labeled hamburger....


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> we know the Canadians are. Maybe they are hoarding.


MMMMMM bacon.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

crabapple said:


> True!
> Only one bacon, but thinly sliced ham warmed up in a pan is a close second.
> Better than those healthy bacon, which is like alcohol free beer, just bad tasting water! If you can not eat bacon then stop, no reason to eat the fake stuff.
> That like a bean burger.


Fake bacon! Turkey bacon is not bacon! No matter how they make it, it is not bacon. When I hear people talk about turkey bacon, all I can do is shake my head.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Huh, could've fooled me.
Just bought 50lbs of chipotle bacon for $10 and 50lbs of maple pepper bacon for $20 at the local merchandise outlet.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> Fake bacon! Turkey bacon is not bacon! No matter how they make it, it is not bacon. When I hear people talk about turkey bacon, all I can do is shake my head.


I do like beef bacon when I can get it here.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

rhrobert said:


> Huh, could've fooled me.
> Just bought 50lbs of chipotle bacon for $10 and 50lbs of maple pepper bacon for $20 at the local merchandise outlet.


Twenty cents and 40 cents a pound is absolutely incredible. If it had been me, I would have bought all they had and put it in the freezer. Maybe you did as well? I am wondering if this was just local, or if this is something we might find in other places?


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Local store named Merchandise Outlet...they buy overruns and overstock.
We've picked up Black Forest Ham ends for $1 lb, 3-4 lb packs, with 2-3 ends per.

A few weeks ago we bought 15lbs of 1/4lb burgers for $10. They had 3-4 lb roaster chickens for $2.50 each, but the church ladies get there when the trucks come in and buy it all up .

I'll try to get some price pics next time we go.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm as bad as the church ladies...whole chickens at 57 cents a lb. I keep buying them up, freezing the meat, freezing the broth. Have three in the pot right now. Since I work full time, it's so convenient to grab a qt sized bag of cooked chicken out of the freezer for quiche, enchiladas, tetrazinni, chicken tacos, chicken salad....
I did get a lot of looks yesterday when I went and bought a dozen more.


----------

